# Hitting the rocky tomorrow



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm hitting the rocky early in the morning tomorrow and was wondering if a spinning rod with spawn sacs or a tandem rid with a wooly bugger & a egg spawn fly would be better. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Try both.... Be sure to check the flow in the morning, I wouldn't be surprised if it jumps up over night.


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

Went 1/1 and caught 5 suckers this morning!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice how's the water?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

It was somewhat clear and had a good flow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice job, I hope I can get a few on Monday.

I'm glad they took down them crazy rants.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

good job man were they down low or up high?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lempnerb said:


> Went 1/1 and caught 5 suckers this morning!!
> View attachment 70525
> 
> 
> ...


You were across from me this morning I think. Glad you got one after all those suckers 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I didnt catch anything from 4 to 6pm. I was throwing woolys and eggs ohhh and a mustard sucker spawn. The rocky has been tough for the past month or soo. Anyone got any ideas/advice? Like fish the tailouts or center of slow deep pools? But how deep or how slow?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

The fish were kinda low carpman and fishin216 were you fishing with a center pin reel? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lempnerb said:


> The fish were kinda low carpman and fishin216 were you fishing with a center pin reel?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

